# Victor Headbadge



## tailhole (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking for a Victor head badge or one of these Speedwell.


----------



## barracuda (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a couple I'd let go.

Nickel plated, $100 shipped





Brass, one hole open, $75 shipped





pm me if you're interested.


----------



## tailhole (Mar 26, 2014)

PM sent. Thanks, I'll take #1


----------



## barracuda (Mar 26, 2014)

I didn't receive a pm from you, and it appears your inbox is at limit, so I can't message you.


----------



## tailhole (Mar 26, 2014)

I tried to delete them, not sure if it's cleared up, but please email me here just in case....
smourer@gmail.com


----------

